# Hi, I have a maltese/shih tzu....



## kkimm (Apr 24, 2007)

I am a newbie here. I have a quick question. I was feeding him 3 times a day. He is 12 or 13 weeks (born Jan 30) and weighs 4lbs 6oz. He would completely skip a meal when I did that. He wouldn't even look at the food. Now I changed it to two times a day and he's eating and looking forward to it. Did I do the wrong thing? 

Also, is it at 6 months that a dog is fed once a day? FYI, I am crate training. I am doing everything by a schedule. It's easier for me with my schedule.

Thank you.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

It sounds to me that you reduced the number of meals to two and it's working out better for you and your dog. I'd say you made a wise choice, considering the nature of your pup.

My dog is 2 years old and she is still fed twice a day. IMO, this is ideal for our walking schedule. I'm not a fan of one meal a day only because I feel like the dog's lie revolves around that one meal and it makes it easier for naughty behaviors to crop up. To keep the dog looking forward to two meals a day helps to settle excited energy.

BTW, welcome to our forum!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi kkimm!!! Fancy meeting you here! You'll get some great advice here from folks who have had dogs forever. Lots of ideas and different ways of looking at things. Have fun!


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have been told that small breeds should always be fed at least twice a day because of sugar levels. I feed my 1 yr old shih tzu twice daily and plan to continue. your baby sounds like a cutie love both breeds


----------



## Gates1026 (Mar 14, 2007)

I will be very interested to hear what other people have for reactions to this. I am in pretty much the same boat with my 4 month old Papillon puppy. We currently feed her 4 times a day and are thinking about backing it off a bit. When we put down her food she just walks by it and starts playing. Sometimes she will go for the food if she passes by it some time in the next half hour, but she is never waiting to be fed and sometimes will skip a meal.


----------



## SFury (Apr 12, 2007)

If we have multiple meals in a day, why shouldn't our dogs? We eat multiple meals in a day, and so should our furry pets.

When I was younger we used to feed our dog once a day, but it was suggested to us that we feed him twice a day to see if it made a difference in the dog's behavior. While we weren't having any behavioral problems, the twice daily feedings did make a positive impact on the dog. He was happier, and more energetic. He made an even better friend and hunting companion for my family.

I don't think that any dog should be fed less than twice a day.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a 6 1/2 month old puppy. Although he's not small by any means, he eats 3 times a day. The "lunch time" feeding is only half of what I feed at breakfast and dinner.


----------



## HailisMommy (Apr 16, 2007)

Hmm, I have a 3 month old too and the people I got her from told me to free feed her at first. She is a schnoodle (around 6 lbs) and as of last weekend I have taken her food up at night to get her more on a schedule because she seemed to like to eat late at night and then have to go potty. Since I am gone all day I just leave her food out all day. Should this be changed?


Also, when I was a kid we had a shihtzu and my parents left food out all day for her. She wasn't a big eater so that was never a problem for her.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Free feeding is not generally a good idea. Dogs that are free fed tend to either get too heavy or become picky eaters. There are exceptions, of course. But, free feeding also makes house breaking much more difficult. If I was you I'd put the pup on a schedule and feed her 3 times a day on a schedule that works well for you.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree, don't free feed. If she only eats twice a day thats OK. Generally if a puppy doesn't eat within 20 mins take food away & try again next feed. You don't want a fussy/obese dog. Don't forget to take out equivalent food for treat training. I was always of the opinion that puppies/kittens should be fed 4 times til 3 mths, 3 times til 6 mths, twice til 12 mths then once.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't believe in feeding a dog once a day. Twice a day is better for them - they don't gulp down the food as much. Keno's 4 1/2 yrs old and gets 2 meals a day. Morning and evening.


----------

